# Washington DC area this weekend



## DodgeRam1996 (Oct 8, 2006)

I've heard 4-6 inches in one report and 8-12 inches in another. What have you guys heard?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

0-12 lol


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

DC is going to get pounded...12+


----------



## CaptainSmokey (Nov 19, 2009)

ive heard 12+ .. cant wait i am sure i am gonna be looking to plow for someone eles after this storm. the guy i am plowing for is a nut job!  but cant wait ... anyone need help with some site in columbia or mt airy/damascus area let me know have truck and plow and 4wheeler with 60inch blade ...


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

Getting the truck back with the plow tomorrow!! First storm with it!!! Nice way to pop the beast's cherry!! I'll take some pics this weekend if I get the chance :laughing:

I heard 12", but a lot of uncertainty and I think they are hesitating to go with the bigger amounts. But I smell snow.......big snow


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Yea we been hearing 6-12. Keep in mind if the snow is falling we ARE OPEN! pull it,push it or drag it on down and we will hook you up


----------



## tinffx (Jun 5, 2009)

10-20 now. no sleep until sunday nite I am guessing.


----------



## CaptainSmokey (Nov 19, 2009)

tinffx;913428 said:


> 10-20 now. no sleep until sunday nite I am guessing.


i am gonna say no sleep till monday ...  the  has come for us in md,vd,dc!!!! finaly a good storm


----------



## HBLandscaping (Feb 13, 2007)

CaptainSmokey,
I may need a emergency contact / plow truck in the Urbana / Frederick area.
I just lost a truck for this storm and may need a back-up to hit that area for me if I get tied up in lower Montgoemry County and can't get up that way? I have a residential driveway that needs to be done in Urbana, good size driveway but takes only 5-10 mins (1 swipe in 1 out mostly) I may also have a few more plow jobs up in the frederick area.

Let me kow


----------



## HBLandscaping (Feb 13, 2007)

CaptianSmokey - If your not tied down, I may be in the need for a back-up truck for this storm . I have a job in Urbana to do and also some possible jobs in Frederick. I just lost a truck for tonights storm (friends trans went out) and need someone I can call in an emegency if I get over run during this storm. I have jobs in frederick and Montgomery County.

Let me know

Thanks


----------



## CaptainSmokey (Nov 19, 2009)

HBLandscaping;913842 said:


> CaptianSmokey - If your not tied down, I may be in the need for a back-up truck for this storm . I have a job in Urbana to do and also some possible jobs in Frederick. I just lost a truck for tonights storm (friends trans went out) and need someone I can call in an emegency if I get over run during this storm. I have jobs in frederick and Montgomery County.
> 
> Let me know
> 
> Thanks


sry took so long to get back on here please give me a call at 2408761317 name is craig cells on 24-7


----------



## HBLandscaping (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks Craig, I'll hit you up if I need ya.


----------



## CaptainSmokey (Nov 19, 2009)

HBLandscaping;914086 said:


> Thanks Craig, I'll hit you up if I need ya.


 kool go ahead and give me a call if you would thankx


----------

